
IBM Kabanero: App Development and Deployment Lifecycle W. K8S, Knative and Istio - based2
https://kabanero.io/
======
based2
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/16/ibm_promising_easie...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/16/ibm_promising_easier_kubernetes_with_kabanero_package/)

